# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  IV Curso Internacional de Banano Organico. 23-24 oct. Sullana (Piura-Perú)

## mcycursos

*IV CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BANANO ORGANICO
(CIBO 2014)
23 y 24 de octubre del 2014  
Sullana (Piura  Perú)* 
Debido a los nuevos retos que enfrenta el productor bananero, para poder cumplir con las demandas y exigencias  de los estándares de calidad del mercado internacional, se vió necesario hacerles llegar la información oportuna, por lo que les anunciamos que desarrollaremos el IV Curso Internacional de Banano Orgánico a realizarse los días 23 y 24 del mes de octubre del presente año, en la ciudad de Sullana (Piura, Perú). 
Los temas que estaremos abordando serán producción y manejo del cultivo, además  comercialización y tendencias de mercados. En esta oportunidad nos acompaña como expositor principal el *Dr. Odilo Duarte Bode*,  quien fue Profesor  Principal y Gerente de  la Unidad Empresarial de frutas  de de la Universidad  Zamorano en Honduras durante 20 años,  Consultor internacional en más de 21 países de Europa, Asia y América  incluyendo Perú,   experto  en la producción y manejo de frutas tropicales, entre los cuales se encuentra el banano. Reconocido por sus 135 publicaciones científicas en el área frutícola. 
Así mismo los invitamos a visitar nuestra renovada página web http://www.bananoexpress.com/    *INVERSION POR PARTICIPANTE*
Hasta el  18 de octubre  S/. 160 inc IGV
Posterior a esa fecha S/. 180 inc IGV
​Extranjeros: US$ 80
Incluye certificado, almuerzos, refrigerios
​Consulte el precio para grupos mayores a 3 personas   *INFORMACION DE LAS CUENTAS*
Caja Sullana- Cta ahorro soles: 10100116186 Banco Continental - Cta ahorro soles: 001103410200091625 Desde el extranjero: Western Union (consultar)*PASOS PARA LA INSCRIPCION* Realizar el depósito en las cuentas Puede inscribirse de varias formas: en la página web puede descargar las fichas de inscripción en Excel o Word o simplemente inscríbase en línea  a través del siguiente link: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TUh...832l4/viewform*
Informes e inscripciones*
Teléfono: (51) 983600986 
RPM: #983600986
Email: info@bananoexpress.com
Web: www.bananoexpress.com Temas similares: Cadena Productiva de Banano Orgánico en Piura III Curso Internacional de Banano Organico. 21 y 22 marzo. Sullana - Perú II Congreso Internacional de Banano Orgánico CIBAN 2009 Rusia desea comprar producción de limón, mango y banano orgánico de Piura Innovación en la Producción de Banano Orgánico de Piura

----------


## mcycursos

Ya se acerca el Curso Curso Internacional de Banano orgánico- CIBO2014
Esta semana te esperamos en Sullana, Piura, Peru

----------

